# Need advice (1986 300zx)



## k_dog345 (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi guys,

So here is the deal. I have two 300zxs, one white and one blue. My white car was my primary transportation until two years ago and my blue is just a parts car.

The white car has a new transmission, new upholstery, new spark plugs, new distributor, and other various new parts on the engine. It has around 120k miles on it, with minimal rust on the body and a decent interior.

So, I pulled my white car out of the shop for a cost of around 1500 for some engine work. I was driving home, and my oil pump went out and my engine stalled. Not sure if there is any metal shavings in the oil pan. We think worst case it will need a new lower end. It will fire after cranking for a while, but it does not stay on and I don't keep it running to prevent any further damages. It has not been running for almost two years now and I have not been able to get any buyers on it. I have been posting "best offer", and no hits.

The tires are starting to look a little wore down, but the engine is still looking as it did two years ago. Battery has been removed and it has not been fired up, or moved since I parked it two years ago.

I do still have the blue car that has a good lower end on the engine if I wound up blowing the lower end on the white one. And it has plenty of other parts I could use for the white car. But I have no expertise, and I would be sending it to a mechanic for any work.

Here is my question, should I get the white car running again for a secondary transportation (or sell it right after for possible profit). Or should I suck up my losses and junk the damn things? I do love the cars, I would hate to see them go but I need to make the wise decision on this.
Thanks a lot!


----------

